# ATI-Tool support 2900XT in Vista X64 ?



## Prodigys (Aug 2, 2007)

Like the title says.

When comes a ATI-tool for Vista X64 that works on 2900XT... ?

I need to overclock my card, and i just love ATI-Tool above other programs, but it doesn't work now. 

So are you working on this or do i need to search a other program ?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 3, 2007)

i got the code signing certificate this week .. now need to figure out how to use it properly


----------



## Prodigys (Aug 3, 2007)

Oke that is great !

I love this program to overclock gpu's , and i will die if i can't use it anymore .

ATI-Tool


----------



## adrichardson (Aug 15, 2007)

Had to register to say this - thank you so much!!!!  Presumably it'll still work for Nvidia cards in 64 too?  There's not going to be an x64 version of Rivtauner and I've been going crazy trying to find something decent to overclock with.


----------



## Prodigys (Aug 16, 2007)

+I really cant wait for it .


Just love the program, espacially if i can adjust my voltage off the 2900XT.

Just runs now on only 850/1000 .


----------



## Mutant (Aug 19, 2007)

Any Ideas when its going to be vista x64 ready, as my 2900xt runs better when the fan is at 100% and this is the only program that lets me that I have found.


----------



## Prodigys (Aug 19, 2007)

I just need it to overclock my card with the voltage regulators.
No program apply's it, so i really need it


----------



## binormalkilla (Aug 19, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> i got the code signing certificate this week .. now need to figure out how to use it properly



Go W1zzard go!  I am getting x64 Ultimate sooN!


----------



## Alf_fr (Aug 20, 2007)

Woah !!!
I really missed this application !!
Go, go go for a signed driver !


----------



## insider (Aug 20, 2007)

Good news, I got Vista x64 up and running now for the 4GB+ RAM support, the X1950GT card here has been running stock 621MHz for days now due to a lack of any software allowing me to overclock it.

Looking forward to a Vista X64 compatible ATI-Tool!


----------



## Agility (Aug 20, 2007)

W00t. Hope i can use it cause my vista-32bit is still fucked up. Can't use it.


----------



## insider (Aug 21, 2007)

Not all Microsoft's fault for a buggy Vista build, but very buggy Vista drivers from the hardware manufacturers!, just had to uninstall the latest JMicron x360 SATA drivers because it caused a lot of BSOD, pffffffffffft


----------



## binormalkilla (Aug 23, 2007)

Well my Vista 64 arrives in a few days, I can't wait!  I also can't wait for VRM control with the 1Gb 2900xt 
W1zzard you will have a special place in heaven for you ATI Tool, I'm sure of it!


----------



## binormalkilla (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there any progress on this?  What about voltage control for the 1Gb cards?  I am willing to help you with any system information, like BIOS files or whatever.


----------



## Hosao (Nov 6, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> i got the code signing certificate this week .. now need to figure out how to use it properly



Hopefully this is soon


----------



## Durzel (Nov 8, 2007)

Hosao said:


> Hopefully this is soon


Don't hold your breath.

It's been 3 months since W1zzard apparently got the code signing certificate, and he signed Rivatuner's application months ago (so Rivatuner works in Vista x64, but ATITool doesn't without workarounds).  I've lost faith that a new version is going to be coming any time soon.

Maybe W1zzard actually has an Nvidia card nowadays and doesn't even care about supporting ATITool?


----------



## D4RK_4NG3L (Nov 28, 2007)

*Hey now*

Nvidia rox and atitool works with nvidia cards also SO I don't see how what card he has matters. Riva Tuner does work in Vista x64 I have been using it for a while.


----------



## D4RK_4NG3L (Nov 28, 2007)

*Already up for x64*



adrichardson said:


> Had to register to say this - thank you so much!!!!  Presumably it'll still work for Nvidia cards in 64 too?  There's not going to be an x64 version of Rivtauner and I've been going crazy trying to find something decent to overclock with.



Forgot to look to see how old your post is but Riva Tuner is up for Vista x64

=DFG= D4RK_4NG3L


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2007)

The wait is over. .27b3 is released with Vista support.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45596


----------



## wiak (Dec 5, 2007)

everyone should donate to w1zzard to get more signed drivers for Vista/XP & x64 editions


----------

